# 1x MECA/dB Drag Event Vacaville CA with SQ. 6/23/12



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Saturday JUNE 23rd 2012

Audio Xperts 
807 Davis St. Suite J 
Vacaville, CA 95687 
USA 
Tel: 707-453-0488 
Fax: 707-451-1894

Event Details:

dB Drag Classes
Drag & Bass Race
$25 each class
$5 discount for dB Drag Members

MECA Classes
SPL/PnP/SQ
$25 each class
$5 discount for MECA Members


9:30 Competitor Meeting
10:00-12:00 Registration,Qualifying and Clinic
!2:00 Bracketing for dB Drag

Medals and Document Plaque Awards
Event officiated by teambassick.com

If you need anymore details feel free to contact me.

Kimo
408-396-5466


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: 1x MECA/dB Drag Event Vacaville CA with SQ.*

The date is June 23!!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope we get a decent turnout for this show. I am trying for a 2x event some time next month so anyone interested in being a MECA Cali state champ has a chance. All it takes is a MECA membership and 20 points after regionals.

FYI.....MECA regionals looks like it will be on Sep. 22.in Redding.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

nobody coming =(


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

I am, Planning on Judging and entering.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Who is judging this event?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Got some new SQ judges, trained by Fred Lynch. 

Practice makes perfect and we need the new judges to get some experience and the SQ competitors to get some points for MECA CA regionals. 99.9% shows is locked. Ironing out some details.


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Who is going to this event?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

